

What's up with popup ads? - solipsist
http://www.straightdope.com/columns/read/2566/whats-up-with-popup-ads

======
djacobs
Interesting in light of the (relatively) new penchant for pop up ads that
don't create a new window. Can we expect those to go away, too?

